# VIC Western Port 04 02 long drift Cowes - Ventnor - Cowes



## islander (Aug 31, 2011)

Hi All,
The forecast for Saturday looks good (_for now_).
I am planning to launch at Cowes Boat Ramp at about 11, then drift to Ventnor, try to get some whiting or whatever on the low tide change (around 3:00) and then drift back.
Anyone interested is welcome to join!
PS Anchor is a MUST here...


----------



## cheaterparts (Jul 3, 2010)

islander said:


> Hi All,
> The forecast for Saturday looks good (_for now_).
> I am planning to launch at Cowes Boat Ramp at about 11, then drift to Ventnor, try to get some whiting or whatever on the low tide change (around 3:00)


not sure where I'm heading as yet but Cowes ramp to ventnor could be a good plan -


----------



## islander (Aug 31, 2011)

cheaterparts said:


> not sure where I'm heading as yet but Cowes ramp to ventnor could be a good plan -


I think you have my number somewhere... pls give me a call if you are planning to go
Cheers


----------

